# Introducing Kemono Cafe



## KemonoCafe (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello there! Sandy here from the wonderful world of Fable to welcome you to Kemono Cafe.






Bringing comic artists and readers together under one big red roof.

We hope to see you there. Come by and check out some of our comics, such as...

Caribbean Blue by Nekonny - Searching for a cure for their feline buddy on a tropical island.
Practice Makes Perfect by Nekonny - Four panel gag comic with adorable characters.
Rascals by Mastergodai - Crazy antics during college with love triangles and misunderstanding situations.
The Eye of Ramalach by Avencri - Solving mysterious and living life with a demigod hanging around.
Las Lindas by Chalodillo - Slice of life living on a farm.
Knighthood by Chalodillo - Adventure and growth in the Knight life.
Addictive Science by Cervelet - Slice of life with mad science and magic.
Tina of the South by Avencri - Bounty hunter of the West.
iMew by Nekonny - New smartphone with cat hijinks.
Paprika by Nekonny - Imaginative feline goodness.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2020)

Well SHE certainly gets a hug <3


----------

